# ABC HD Picture



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

My shows on ABC HD the last few days have had huge picture issues. Audio is fine and the satellite does not lose reception. The picture gets all mosaic? Not sure how to explain. I wouldn't call it pixelated but rather it looks like 6-8 section with each one having different colors and shape movement. Signal strength of 129 is fine (56). Has happened on Lost, Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Teagore (Apr 23, 2008)

dbrakob said:


> My shows on ABC HD the last few days have had huge picture issues. Audio is fine and the satellite does not lose reception. The picture gets all mosaic? Not sure how to explain. I wouldn't call it pixelated but rather it looks like 6-8 section with each one having different colors and shape movement. Signal strength of 129 is fine (56). Has happened on Lost, Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy. Anyone else see this?


It was happening to me too. We were watching Harry Potter on Sat i think when it was doing it to me. the picture would get all pixelated (my opinion) and divide itself into 4 or 6 boxes, but only on abc hd. glad you posted this as i was wondering if this was happening to anyone else as well That being said i'm assuming it was the networks fault.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

My ABC programs do this for a second or two and have done so for the past year or more. I only see this on ABC.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

Same issues here ... LOST was so bad, I pulled a torrent of it off the computer so we could watch it. Wife wtached Grey's on her 'puter as well ... we're pulling the Seattle feed. No Fox and now messed up ABC ... gotta love it


----------



## gspandel (Jan 9, 2006)

I have the same issues with ABC in the Seattle area. Have 6 or 9 squares that have a mosiac look. Sound is OK but the picture is unwatchable. Hope that it gets fixed soon.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had it happen for Greys Anatomy too. As well for Brothers and Sisters on Sunday night.

It seems to lose the signal an pixelate until the refresh screen of the MPEG regens the whole screen, then it slowly starts to degrade into 6-8 panels.

Again only ABC/KOMO HD in the Seattle market.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep, I live in the middle of Seattle and my favorite show Lost had mosiac so often I watched it on ABC.com on the computer. I was bummed.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

mtbarr64 said:


> I had it happen for Greys Anatomy too. As well for Brothers and Sisters on Sunday night.
> 
> It seems to lose the signal an pixelate until the refresh screen of the MPEG regens the whole screen, then it slowly starts to degrade into 6-8 panels.
> 
> Again only ABC/KOMO HD in the Seattle market.


c'mon Dish get your stuff together....lack of Fox 13 HD, everything on sat 129 sux, pixellates all to H***, my wife is riding my a**, and i'm gettin ready to bail...I'm serious DO SOMETHING!!! even if it's wrong.

Lead, Follow, or get out of the way!

BTW...Dish, I'm still waiting for you to fix the HDMI issue on the 622. You know the one where I have to do the power on reboot before the HDMI port will display a picture......

Just think of me as pissed off in Sequim! Not that you care!


----------



## shockz (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think it's isolated to Dish Network... because this happens to me on DirecTV all the time with ABC.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dbrakob said:


> My shows on ABC HD the last few days have had huge picture issues. Audio is fine and the satellite does not lose reception. The picture gets all mosaic? Not sure how to explain. I wouldn't call it pixelated but rather it looks like 6-8 section with each one having different colors and shape movement. Signal strength of 129 is fine (56). Has happened on Lost, Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy. Anyone else see this?


I've complained several times to my local SFO ABC station. Now that I see it's happening around the country and on DirecTV, I assume its the ABC feed to the stations and I'm not quite so peeved at the folks at KGO 7. It also makes me feel better because I was beginning to worry about my ViP722.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Same problem in Mobile Alabama with ABC HD LIL. Audio never drops but picture freezes, digital blocks, or goes into pyscho-delic mode ever so often. I was thinking it was a local issue. No problems however with the OTA ABC. So I don't know what is going on.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am begining to see it is ABC, not Dish. Here in Portland the same issue. Lost was difficult to watch throughout the program.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

oldanbo said:


> c'mon Dish get your stuff together....lack of Fox 13 HD, everything on sat 129 sux, pixellates all to H***, my wife is riding my a**, and i'm gettin ready to bail...I'm serious DO SOMETHING!!! even if it's wrong.
> 
> Lead, Follow, or get out of the way!
> 
> ...


Before you bail, think twice and go see what DirectTV is really like!

I almost switched because of the HD non-availability and am regretting even having the service for less than 24 hours. The DVR's are nothing compared to DishNetwork.

They are not equal by any means. Not like cell phone service.

After 13 years with DN, I am going no where, especially not DirectTV.


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

Its not Dish, I watch ABC OTA and have had the same problems, starting with Lost on Thursday and Sunday they just had Desperatye Housewives in SD.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I watched Lost OTA from KGO in SF Thurs. and it was perfect.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

You know the networks all use different HD equipment, maybe ABC is not compatible now for some reason. 

Maybe they missed the last compression codec upgrade?  Just kidding, I don't know any real technical reason.


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I get the "mosaic" thing on ABC too. Both thru E* and OTA in Sacramento. Off hand I'd guess it happens up to 4-5 times in a 1 hour show. I just figured it's something to do with the local ABC affilliates equipment and it'll eventually quit.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> My shows on ABC HD the last few days have had huge picture issues. Audio is fine and the satellite does not lose reception. The picture gets all mosaic? Not sure how to explain. I wouldn't call it pixelated but rather it looks like 6-8 section with each one having different colors and shape movement. Signal strength of 129 is fine (56). Has happened on Lost, Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy. Anyone else see this?


Why are all these people calling them issues? Sound like a f****** problem to me.


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't really see it as a "problem". I can't speak for the other posters, but in my case out of the 5-6 hours a day my TV is on, there's probably less than 30 seconds of glitching or other stuff.


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

Problems again tonite with the one show I tried to watch from ABC-- out of Portland OR- so just gave up on ABC-- its too frustrating. They are going to be losing viewers.

This past week many of the shows were unwatchable much more than a few seconds. Last Thursday was really bad for Lost and Grey's.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I was thinking maybe it had something to do with the recording of the feed because all the posts until today's first post from Mobile, AL. Going to refer the nice folks at KGO 7 SFO to this thread.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

It happens in Houston also. And it was happening when I got my first 622 last May.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The ABC feed on my in-laws' Optimum Cablevision cable was blipping out like nuts last night.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

It's been happening to me in Denver too, on the local ABC HD satellite station with my 622. Last week's Lost was pretty near unwatchable and I had to record and watch the SD feed for the last 15 minutes. Luckily I was watching it semi-live/delayed. Monday's and Tuesday's Dancing With The Stars had it too (though not as bad), which aggravated my girlfriend no end. She needs her HiDef Dancing!

What's going on, ABC?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

It is most likely a locals problem. In NY I record lots of these shows, and both OTA and DISH's LIL look excellent.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I throw my comments in as well. I noticed it on ABC HD coming from Dish Network, Seattle DMA. However, switching to the same channel via OTA everything was fine.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sent an email to KGO Channel 7 San Francisco referring them to this thread and adding a bit of detailed explanation. So far I received the following response:


> Your email has been forwarded to our Engineering Department.
> Carol Mc Elroy
> KGO-TV/DT ABC7


I have never not received some additional followup from KGO on any contact with them over the years, even when they seemed to have dropped our area from their on-air weather map. So if something needs to be investigated, I'll bet they will do it.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I noticed this on ABC the other night for the first time (although I don't watch ABC very much). I have noticed this on FOX very frequently and on NBC once. I sent E* an email a few weeks ago and they responded that they have seen the pixeliztion and were trying to figure it out. I have not seen this at all on my cable feed coming in (but then again I don't watch that feed very much).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jkramer5 said:


> I get the "mosaic" thing on ABC too. Both thru E* and OTA in Sacramento. Off hand I'd guess it happens up to 4-5 times in a 1 hour show. I just figured it's something to do with the local ABC affilliates equipment and it'll eventually quit.


I still have Grey's Anatomy and Lost recorded OTA (942, no HD locals via sat) from 24-Apr and there are no breakups, macro blocking, ... (but I skipped commercials). They will record again tonight if you want to compare OTA recordings in Sacto DMA.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I rewatched Lost last night, DVR'd on my 622 from KGO's OTA broadcast. The picture was perfect - no problems at all. I live in the East Bay.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

We first noticed when watching Harry Potter live, then I just switch to OTA and it worked fine. Then when we tried to watch the recordings of Lost and Grey's it was pretty bad. Since we have two 622's, I now have each one recording the ABC shows, one off the sat channel, and one off the OTA channel. Hopefully one of the recordings will work out.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lost in HD is unwatchable once again.


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have D* and get my locals OTA. I get mad breakups with ABC especially during Lost and Grey's. What's the source of this PROBLEM?


----------



## DharmaBummed69 (Nov 29, 2007)

So this is just a theory but, when I worked at a radio station we would get national feeds(ABC, CBS) off of different satellites to record. There would often be rebroadcasts on different sat stations if you missed the main feed. I know it's not TV but I'm pretty sure the concept works the same way in TV. Perhaps one of the sats, or sat channels they use, has a problem.


And lay off DISH. It's not their fault that the rocket that sent up their new sat. had a problem that caused the loss of the sat.


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

Just another "me too" to this thread, from the Seattle area (622). Lost from last week was the same thing off the DVR, and last night's was just as bad. The SD version was "fine." I got cranky enough to call customer service, and he said this was a known problem since April 27 with KOMO. 

BTW, the CSR answered the phone with, "Good evening, thank you for calling Dish. My Name Is Earl, how can I help you?" Dude, Earl recorded just fine, I'm calling about Lost.


----------



## dallas4u (Aug 24, 2007)

Another one here... second week trying to watch Lost through the horrible pixelation on ABC. Seems to only happen during prime time HD shows... maybe even on Thursdays. I don't know. I dont' watch much on ABC on any other day, and I really only watch Lost on ABC on Thursday, but I know when I cut over to Gray's before Lost came on I saw it there as well.

Gotta go to torrents to see what I missed.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Last night's Lost in HD on KUSA was fine for me, so I thankfully didn't have to go to the SD feed. I was really worried after the unwatchablity of last week's. Weird that it seems to hit some markets on some weeks and others on other weeks.


----------



## greggr (Apr 1, 2007)

I posted my experience in the ViP211 forum, but with same problem I phoned Dish and they acknowledged the problem is being worked by their engineers with no expected completion date available. At least the problem is not ours!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

greggr said:


> I phoned Dish and they acknowledged the problem is being worked by their engineers with no expected completion date available.!


Did it sound like they were reading that response?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> I rewatched Lost last night, DVR'd on my 622 from KGO's OTA broadcast. The picture was perfect - no problems at all. I live in the East Bay.


Finally watched Lost on KGO last night recorded from the satellite. It had a couple of minor breakups which is somewhat better than last week. However, Grey's Anatomy didn't fare as well. Hope they'll do something.:nono2:


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

These are probably reception problems with the ABC affiliates. Each affiliate chooses what kind of equipment they use. I'm sure if I posted a message about CBS, or any of the other networks, I would get responses from people across the country saying they are having the same problems.

From the responses here, it does seem like there is a problem with the Seattle ABC affiliate's reception with E*. If you are having problems with the LILs, e-mail [email protected]. Maybe they haven't received enough complaints to do something about it and they just need to tweak something.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I almost think its a ABC problem. KGTV here in San Diego, has been spotty over the last week or so. Changed over to the OTA, and noticed it was sending out 0 signal, Analog was fine, but all HD/Digital from KGTV was off, both through dish and OTA. Today, I have checked the OTA signal, and it has been over 90 on the meter all day. Wonder if the ABC Affliates are changing equipment over. Easy to yell at Dish, but when the OTA has the same problem or worse, I put the problem on the station(s) themselves.


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

I just talked to Dish. This is definitely a national problem, and not a receiver issue. I believe that to be correct based on my own experiences.

I get Portland, OR, locals and "Grey's Anatomy" and "Lost" are unwatchable on Dish locals. However, if I record these shows using the OTA antenna they turn out perfect. This, while attempting to record ABC HD and successfully recording NBC HD on Dish locals, all at the same time, means that the receiver can definitely handle it.

I guess it could be a problem with trying to record two Dish local HD channels at the same time that only affects ABC. At least I have a backup solution.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

UndeadBeav said:


> I just talked to Dish. This is definitely a national problem, and not a receiver issue. I believe that to be correct based on my own experiences.
> 
> I get Portland, OR, locals and "Grey's Anatomy" and "Lost" are unwatchable on Dish locals. However, if I record these shows using the OTA antenna they turn out perfect. This, while attempting to record ABC HD and successfully recording NBC HD on Dish locals, all at the same time, means that the receiver can definitely handle it.
> 
> I guess it could be a problem with trying to record two Dish local HD channels at the same time that only affects ABC. At least I have a backup solution.


NOT a national problem. I have been recording these shows both on OTA and Satellite since some have mentioned these problems. At least in the NY DMA the recordings are both fine. Some people in some areas are reporting the OTA fine but their LIL Satellite not acceptable (haven't heard the reverse, but it may be happening for some). Keep bugging Dish if your OTA is fine, but your LIL is not.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> NOT a national problem. I have been recording these shows both on OTA and Satellite since some have mentioned these problems. At least in the NY DMA the recordings are both fine. Some people in some areas are reporting the OTA fine but their LIL Satellite not acceptable (haven't heard the reverse, but it may be happening for some). Keep bugging Dish if your OTA is fine, but your LIL is not.


Its hasn't been a problem the last few days here in San Diego, but last week, Dish, OTA and neighbor with Direct all had the same problem. Looks like the ABC affliates were doing some work.


----------



## machine62 (May 6, 2008)

I'm in the San Diego area and have had the worst time watching ABC!! Over the past few weeks, ABC gets major pixelation!. it seems to be bad at night.

I thought it was because I had a weak signal of 129. So I went out on the roof and adjusted the dish. Well, now I messed everything up and lost almost all my channels. Now I'm paying dish to come out for 50 bucks and reallign my dish.

Just my luck, I found this forum with other having the same problem! it looks like I'm paying the 50 to dish for nothing now.

Thanks a million DISH!

Does anyone know when this scramble problem is going to be fixed? This is rather annoying. 

Is anyone having the problem in SD??? Any advice will help greatly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

machine62 said:


> I'm in the San Diego area and have had the worst time watching ABC!! Over the past few weeks, ABC gets major pixelation!. it seems to be bad at night.
> 
> I thought it was because I had a weak signal of 129. So I went out on the roof and adjusted the dish. Well, now I messed everything up and lost almost all my channels. Now I'm paying dish to come out for 50 bucks and reallign my dish.
> 
> ...


It was bad last week, even OTA was bad. Use this site
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/cgi-bin/discus.cgi
As you read the KGTV area, you will see it was hitting everybody for awhile, and had nothing to do with Dish, it has to deal with KGTV and its own OTA signal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, Dancing With The Stars from the satellite was watchable last night. But there were still a few 3-second near-mosaic incidents. Anyone watch it OTA from KGO 7 in the Bay Area?


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Dont have the mosiac problem but was watching extreme makeover home edition in HD about 10 to 15 mins toward the end it changed back to SD right after a comercial then changed to HD again just as it ended. I get the Burlington VT locals but it would seem this could be a broadcaster problem and not Dish, although Fox does have a slight pixalation issue and brief audio cutouts. Anyone know which transponder the HD locals are on at 61.5 for the Burlington VT HD locals mainly Fox this is the only channel I have this issue with.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> It was bad last week, even OTA was bad. Use this site
> http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/cgi-bin/discus.cgi
> As you read the KGTV area, you will see it was hitting everybody for awhile, and had nothing to do with Dish, it has to deal with KGTV and its own OTA signal.


no, last thursday kgtv on DISH had problems and I switched over to OTA and it was fine. KGTV did also go down for awhile but that was different.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well,
last week on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. OTA was very spotty, have yellow DVR recording in the front room, for the wife's show the View is recorded. 0 signal, back room on SD channels she tapes the same show, and no problems. I couldn't watch KGTV news at 11am, Tuesday-Thursday via OTA or HD, only SD would work. NO problems Thursday night for Grey's, Or Ugly Betty. Granted shows I don't watch, but the wife and kids do. I have noticed it took several days for the Guide to show the shows on KGTV, granted I could have rebooted but didn't bother too. Now I do have a recording from the 5am 10 news Early Edition1, talking about signal problems on Friday morning as well as talking about the delay in thier HD studio. Haven't noticed any problems, since then myself. I don't know about you, but my signal strength for OTA is from 89-94


----------



## Hikerdave (May 7, 2008)

For the last 3 week, going on 4, ABC HD on DISH has been unwatchable in San Diego. I too saw that KGTV was having OTA problems, but that was just one week of the 3. Not sure what to do, I know if I call, DISH will know nothing about the problem :nono2: and want to send someone out, but I know now that is not the problem.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Hikerdave said:


> For the last 3 week, going on 4, ABC HD on DISH has been unwatchable in San Diego. I too saw that KGTV was having OTA problems, but that was just one week of the 3. Not sure what to do, I know if I call, DISH will know nothing about the problem :nono2: and want to send someone out, but I know now that is not the problem.


I know there had to be issue last night with the Dish signal, as the wife yelled about something, told her to switch over to 10.1 and she didn't say a word the rest of the night. Strange it seems to be just KGTV, though.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hikerdave said:


> For the last 3 week, going on 4, ABC HD on DISH has been unwatchable in San Diego. I too saw that KGTV was having OTA problems, but that was just one week of the 3. Not sure what to do, I know if I call, DISH will know nothing about the problem :nono2: and want to send someone out, but I know now that is not the problem.


They are aware of the problem and are trying to work it out with the affiliates that are having the problem.


----------



## machine62 (May 6, 2008)

This is true...

I talked to dish today and they confirmed they're aware of the issue.

Hopefully this gets fixed soon!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

machine62 said:


> This is true...
> 
> I talked to dish today and they confirmed they're aware of the issue.
> 
> Hopefully this gets fixed soon!


Who at Dish did you talk to?


----------



## Olivia13 (May 8, 2008)

dbrakob said:


> My shows on ABC HD the last few days have had huge picture issues. Audio is fine and the satellite does not lose reception. The picture gets all mosaic? Not sure how to explain. I wouldn't call it pixelated but rather it looks like 6-8 section with each one having different colors and shape movement. Signal strength of 129 is fine (56). Has happened on Lost, Desperate Housewives and Grey's Anatomy. Anyone else see this?


I have been complaining about this problem on ABC for 2 weeks now, I get my ABC from KATU in Portland, OR. It only happens between 9 - 11 pm I called Dish Network and they keep saying we are working on it. I emailed KATU and they told me it is a problem with Dish Network. I told DN if they can't fix it I will go to Direct TV or cable. I have been with them for 10 years. One customer rep. said she will be giving me $10.00 off my bill for the next 6 months for this inconvenience. I also will not speak to anyone in India, I want someone in the U.S. when I call DN. They don't want to lose customers. All my fave shows such as Lost, Greys Anatomy, Brothers and Sisters, Samantha Who, etc. are unwatchable.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just can't figure it. Last night watched (recorded) CSI-Miami from Monday off CBS (KPIX in SFO). Crystal clear, no odd pixels. Watched Dancing with the Stars followed by Women's Murder Club from Tuesday off ABC (KGO in SFO) and there were still a number of 3-second near-mosaic incidents - watchable, but unacceptable.

As this goes on, I'm beginning to wonder if it has something to do with the fact that ABC and Fox originate in 720p? I don't have frequent problems with CBS and NBC that originate in 1080i.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

UndeadBeav said:


> I get Portland, OR, locals and "Grey's Anatomy" and "Lost" are unwatchable on Dish locals. However, if I record these shows using the OTA antenna they turn out perfect.


I think you're suffering from limited exposure to the problem. I recorded _Men In Trees_ from KATU OTA last week and got the six celled psycho treatment twice for quite a long time. The commercials weren't impacted (of course).

I haven't watched anything live in so long that I can't confirm whether the problem only manifests itself on the satellite receiver. I thought I saw the beginnings of it on Tuesday's _Dancing With The Stars_ Top 10 show, but it went away as suddenly as it came.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For reasons too stupid to admit, I failed to record Grey's Anatomy and Lost last Thursday. So we just finished watching Grey's on line on my regular computer with its monitor - wide screen but not HD - and lo and behold, once, just once, and for no more than two seconds the screen started to break up into the mosaic. I'm absolutely stunned because I can't think of a logical reason as there appeared to be no streaming problems at all. I'll try Lost next.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

desperate housewives had not problems last night here in San Diego.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tried ABC.com's Lost streaming HD. It was perfect. Haven' watch Desperate Housewives from last night.


----------

